

We're Writing a Guide for Startup Internships, Join In - chadburgess
http://seatgeek.com/blog/tech/internships-in-nyc-with-startups

======
tricolon
Just an FYI: SeatGeek's internships are unpaid.

~~~
chadburgess
Yes, but my interns get significant formal training, learn a ton, get college
credit and have a great time: <http://www.comm.lsa.umich.edu/blog/?p=2538>
<http://www.macalester.edu/news/features/maxschwartz.html>

------
wccrawford
When I was in college, and first looking for a job, an internship would have
been great.

Good work on this!

------
mjshampine
this is awesome. if you want to cross post any of those internships for free
on the we are ny tech job board, just let me know. -
<http://wearenytech.com/jobs>

~~~
chadburgess
That would be great. Let me know what you need from me.

------
shiflett
This is a better attempt to describe the ideal internship from both sides:

[http://stream.thisisapipe.com/post/5786867144/unclaimed-
inte...](http://stream.thisisapipe.com/post/5786867144/unclaimed-internships)

[http://stream.thisisapipe.com/post/6740079459/internships-
pa...](http://stream.thisisapipe.com/post/6740079459/internships-part-ii-the-
implicit-contract)

------
achompas
Surprised to see so many non-technical internships for the fall. Does demand
for tech interns lower during school semesters?

~~~
chadburgess
In our experience, it's much harder to find dev interns that can have a real
impact in such a short period of time to make it worth the recruiting and
training effort. Most students with dev talent don't have to "intern" but can
actually work, even if it is remotely.

~~~
achompas
Do these students attend school full time, then, and work 20 hours/week? Or do
they drop out and work full time?

(Thanks for answering, btw--I'm considering a scenario like this right now)

~~~
chadburgess
They attend school.

------
chadburgess
This is not meant to be a complete list yet. If I get some interest outside of
NYC, I will expand it to other cities.

